# Lhasa__拉萨__China



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

from Zdyla.com








圣城拉萨の全景攻略 - ZDY ' LOVE | 关于摄影、旅行、户外、游记、攻略、感想、编程...


拉萨，作为很多人心目中的圣地，也许每个到拉萨的人都不会像我一样想给拉萨市拍个全景… 圣城周围高山环伺，北有色拉乌孜山，南有南山，每一处都是俯瞰拉萨的好地方！由于拉萨的海拔已有 3650 ...




zdyla.com


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 135****8862 on 500px









by 135****8862 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 咖啡泡面 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 建筑空间摄影文涛 on 500px









by 建筑空间摄影文涛 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 建筑空间摄影文涛 on 500px









by 建筑空间摄影文涛 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 李汉卿Hans on 500px









by 李汉卿Hans on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 林语 on 500px









by 林语 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*InterContinental Lhasa Paradise Hotel - 拉萨圣地天堂洲际大饭店*








by 颜值界摄影师 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 望海潮 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 柳城 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 10月31日大雾 on 500px









by 10月31日大雾 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 其实我还好 on 500px








by 其实我还好 on 500px








by 其实我还好 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 笨加鸡蛋 on 500px








by 笨加鸡蛋 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 马小六 on 500px








by 马小六 on 500px








by 初晓璐走天下 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 初晓璐走天下 on 500px








by 初晓璐走天下 on 500px 


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 鸟看世界 on 500px








by 鸟看世界 on 500px








by 鸟看世界 on 500px

​


----------



## GIGIGAGA (Nov 22, 2011)

One of the most attractive city in China, I've been there in 2017, and never realized mobile payment was that popular in Tibet in 2017, same as other places in China, it was mind-blowing to me, missing Lhasa so much. love love love


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 茗心见性 on 500px








by 茗心见性 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 茗心见性 on 500px








by 茗心见性 on 500px








by 茗心见性 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 茗心见性 on 500px








by 茗心见性 on 500px








by 茗心见性 on 500px








by 茗心见性 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jokhang Temple - 大昭寺*








by ChEnFuGuI on 500px








by ChEnFuGuI on 500px








by ChEnFuGuI on 500px








by ChEnFuGuI on 500px



​


----------

